# Chilli for Cold Winter Days



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

This is a combination recipe first given to me by my late friend Earl Bell of Powderly,Texas. Earl was a renowned collector of shotguns and the President of an insurance company that wrote the first policies for NASA's astronauts :

Feeds 12-15 or so normal folks :

3 lbs...........................ground chuck
2 tbs..........................extra virgin olive oil
2...............................large white onions, finely chopped
2 tsp..........................garlic powder
4 tbs..........................chilli powder
3 tsp..........................oregano
3 tsp..........................ground cumin
3 tsp .........................red pepper
6 tbs..........................Worcestershire sauce
6 cans........................beef stock
2 ..............................6 oz cans tomato paste
2 tsp..........................salt
6 cans........................light red kidney beans
3 cans........................minced tomatoes

Directions :

Heat olive oil in large cooking pot and sautee onions, set aside

Brown ground chuck in skillet, drain, then mix in pot with onions. Set pot on burner on medium heat, adding each ingredient and stirring separately. Move burner to lowest setting and simmer for 30 minutes, stirring frequently. Sample for taste and if you want it hotter just increase the red pepper. If you're picky and want some color just subtract two cans of light red kidney beans and add a couple cans of dark red kidney beans. If you don't like kidney beans substitute pinto beans but I'd cook my own rather than add store-bought cans.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I just made a huge pot of chili beans and I used 2 lbs of cubed deer steak and a pound of ground chuck. Turned out amazing!!!!!

Darin


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good chili . . . I'll give it a try !


----------

